# Weight gain mystery solved!



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Fast food .... often the culprit! :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

At least he knows he doesn't need to wait on you for dinner :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Now hes got fleas.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

scwewwy stoopid wabbit.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

prefers the raw diet, to that store bought kibble:mrgreen:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

BTW, is that a wild rabbit, or did he raid somebody's hutch?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> BTW, is that a wild rabbit, or did he raid somebody's hutch?


Wild.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Now hes got fleas.


And wurms.

I caught my dog doing this a while back too....he would be gone for a while before breakfast, he had been hanging out with the cat. It was the only time ever he hung out with the cat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The fleas are the vectors of tapeworm!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ahh good Gnash, thinning the bunny population!

I found the reason I was having a hard time controlling my dogs weight too. My 2 year old left hte dog food bin open and they ate, literally, 20 lbs of dog food in less than 3 hours. Needless to say, I moved the container into a locked closet.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a skunk problem in my neighbourhood... care to rent your dog out?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> I have a skunk problem in my neighbourhood... care to rent your dog out?


The solution is right here!
http://dogbegone.com/video.html


----------

